# Peripheral Cheat Sheet?



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Sep 3, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone has a so called cheat sheet of all peripheral codes used and radiological and S&I codes? We have a basic one that we use for the one doctor that does these procedures but I was hoping someone may have one too that I could view? Thanks! Gail


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 6, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> I would like to know if anyone has a so called cheat sheet of all peripheral codes used and radiological and S&I codes? We have a basic one that we use for the one doctor that does these procedures but I was hoping someone may have one too that I could view? Thanks! Gail



The Interventional Radiology Coding Users' guide from the Society of Interventional Radiology is the main one that I use (sirweb.org), or Z-health publishing's Diagnostic and Interventional Cadiovascular book is another book that I use.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

